# Molly fish is sitting at the bottom



## Angellover123 (May 28, 2012)

I am kind of new at the fish keeping thing but I have had my Gold fish in the tank for about 2 months and I got a Molly, Guppy and some Guppy babies 1-2 weeks ago and got 2 Angels yesterday
My molly was fine up until about 2 hours ago like she was swimming around and playing but now she is just sitting at the bottom of the tank, she comes up for food and if startled but otherwise she is just sitting there
I am really worried about her :-( 
All of the other fish are fine
I am going to get a tester kit thing in the next few days as I am broke at the moment but has anyone got any ideas as to why she would be doing this? I also did a partial water change today about 35-50%


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

you have goldfish(cold water) and a molly (warm water) in same tank.dont do this. whyat is the temp in the tank. 1 will suffer for this. you need to return or rehome either the cold or warm fish. do you have tank heater? how big is your tank?


----------



## Angellover123 (May 28, 2012)

I have a heater and have it set around 25-27 degrees C
My molly has been fine up until tonight


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Angellover123 said:


> I have a heater and have it set around 25-27 degrees C
> My molly has been fine up until tonight


thats too warm for the goldfish. you should get a cool water tank for them or rehome them. goldfish get big and need to be in a 50gal tank. how big is your tank? if its its 10g you have way too many fish. what happen is too many fish create more poo and pee than a tank can handle. your molly may be suffering from ammonia poisioning caused by excess waste load. you need to be doing 50% water changes daily with a water conditioner. do you know about tank cycling?


----------



## Angellover123 (May 28, 2012)

marshallsea said:


> thats too warm for the goldfish. you should get a cool water tank for them or rehome them. goldfish get big and need to be in a 50gal tank. how big is your tank? if its its 10g you have way too many fish. what happen is too many fish create more poo and pee than a tank can handle. your molly may be suffering from ammonia poisioning caused by excess waste load. you need to be doing 50% water changes daily with a water conditioner. do you know about tank cycling?


I am pretty broke at the moment, but I am working on another tank. I currently have a 51 gallon tank, I'd never put that many in a 10 gallon haha 
I know somewhat about the cycling, I am going to get a tester kit thing either tomorrow or the next day


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Angellover123 said:


> I am pretty broke at the moment, but I am working on another tank. I currently have a 51 gallon tank, I'd never put that many in a 10 gallon haha
> I know somewhat about the cycling, I am going to get a tester kit thing either tomorrow or the next day


im new at this also. its hard to get help on the disease section so i always help when i can. thisis about the extent of my knowledge. you should google molly sitting on bottom. i will now and see whats up. see you back here in a few.


----------



## Angellover123 (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, when I Googled it, it just said about the cycle process and last time I checked it was fine which was a few days ago so I dunno :-?
But thank you for your help


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

Angellover123 said:


> Yeah, when I Googled it, it just said about the cycle process and last time I checked it was fine which was a few days ago so I dunno :-?
> But thank you for your help


everything i read said ammonia problems. your tank may not be completly cycled. water changes daily do wonders for fish in an uncycled tank. a test kit will tell you if you have cycled. i know know theyre expensive but get the bottled test kit. the strips are about useless. and your lfs will test with strips for free. when i had fish in uncycled tank i got so tired of testing with strips daily i gave up on testing and did daily 50% water changes. it was a pain but it kept the fish healthy through the process and i was able to relax. sounds like your molly has water quality probs. i have platys that do the same thing, i change water a few times and it goes away


----------



## Angellover123 (May 28, 2012)

marshallsea said:


> everything i read said ammonia problems. your tank may not be completly cycled. water changes daily do wonders for fish in an uncycled tank. a test kit will tell you if you have cycled. i know know theyre expensive but get the bottled test kit. the strips are about useless. and your lfs will test with strips for free. when i had fish in uncycled tank i got so tired of testing with strips daily i gave up on testing and did daily 50% water changes. it was a pain but it kept the fish healthy through the process and i was able to relax. sounds like your molly has water quality probs. i have platys that do the same thing, i change water a few times and it goes away


That's what I thought but I thought it was completely cycled :S 
I'll try and get the bottle test tomorrow and I'll keep doing the changes, thank you for your help


----------

